# Terrific Illusion



## American Horse (Jan 16, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USJTXjxcgAU"]Watch this and see if you can explain it[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 16, 2010)

that is simply amazing


----------



## American Horse (Jan 16, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> that is simply amazing


I would've called it a "light hearted" diversion, while everything is so serious this weekend, but it strikes me as a little bit morbid.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 16, 2010)

That was pretty cool but a spray of blood as the chainsaw cut through they guy would have put it over the top.


----------



## JD_2B (Feb 2, 2010)

Dude that was outstanding!!!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh my god.    I can say no more.


----------



## sitarro (Feb 7, 2010)

It's MAGIC!


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 7, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Watch this and see if you can explain it




Wowzie! That was amazing


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p40L8amjjA]YouTube - Quick Change Artists in America's Got Talent[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan (Feb 7, 2010)

American Horse said:


> Watch this and see if you can explain it


 
That was riveting.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 8, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Watch this and see if you can explain it
> ...


Um.... no


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 8, 2010)

Is That Guy Roves brother?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 8, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



Uh, no again... You are thinking


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Feb 8, 2010)

sacral agenesis - Google Search


----------

